

A bonus for HipChat users - Live Chat integration for customer support - kunle
http://www.hipmob.com/hipsplash

======
kunle
Hey HN - Ayo from Hipmob here. Recently several users have asked us about
using HipChat to support customers (there's also a Quora question about it:
[http://www.quora.com/How-would-one-integrate-Hipchat-and-
Ola...](http://www.quora.com/How-would-one-integrate-Hipchat-and-Olark)).
We've made a solution and we're rolling it out would love any feedback to
ayo@hipmob.com

